# Hello from Los Angeles



## KevinK (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello all! This is my first post as a new member. My name is Kevin Keith, I'm an Composer, Chapman Stick/ Bassist, Audio Engineer/ Tech & sound designer. 

There seems to be quite a lot of knowledge on this forum so I look forward to learning from and meeting many of you! For more info on me you can check out my sites: 

http://www.tvmusicmix.com 

http://www.kevinkeith.com

Thanks.
Kevin


----------



## Art Gruber (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, i see that you performed once in Paris ?
did you like France ?
welcome on Vi, 
I'm a new comer too !


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome, Kevin. You are bringing a lot of experience to the forum so maybe it's we who will learn from you!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 7, 2013)

Welvome, Kevin!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad to have you here, Kevin.


----------

